# buffedCast 303: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## Jim-DiGriz (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich nur die Threads zu den alten BuffedCasts 301 und 302 finde, mache ich jetzt einfach einmal selber einen zu Nummer 303 auf, oder soll es diesen gar nicht geben? Bezüglich der Fragen bin ich genügsam:


World of Warcraft

Die eigentlichen Fragen vorweg
Wie könnt ihr, bei den üblichen Spielern in der WoW-Beta überhaupt vernünftig testen?
Und wie will Blizzard vernünftige Testrückmeldungen bekommen?
Hintergrund ist folgendes Erlebnis aus der Beta:
Ich habe mich als Heiler für eine Ini angemeldet. Die Gruppe bestand aus mir als Heiler, einem Bärentank und drei DDs, die vermutlich zusammengehörten.
Vor dem ersten Boss wurde der Bärentank gegen mein Votum gekickt, weil er offenbar auf ähnliche Beute gewürfelt hätte, wie einer der DDs.
Ein neuer Tank kam, der sich deutlich schwerer tat und mich als Heiler mehr forderte.
Vor dem Endboss machte ich den Fehler zu erwähnen, dass ich den Bosskampf nicht kenne. Daraufhin wurde ich ebenso gekickt.

Nachfrage zudem: deckt ihr mit den Chars eurer Redaktuere eigenltich wirklich alle Klassen und Spielweise aus WoW ab?


Swtor

Hat das Spiel eigentlich noch eine Zukunft, nachdem Entwickler abgezogen wurden, mehr als ein Viertel aller Spieler schon wieder weg sind und die Server unterbevölkert? Zudem bringt der nächste Patch nicht einmal neue Inhalte.


----------



## Silaqui (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie ihr in Diablo 3 auf Hölle/Inferno an die Champion-Gruppen als Nahkämpfer rangeht. Spiele Mönch mit so ziemlich allem, was an Ausweichen und Heilung reinzupacken geht. Welche Werte schützen mich denn effektiv davor, mit 2-3 Treffern ein Nickerchen zu machen? Es ist doch irgendwie seltsam, dass man vor dem Trash mehr Angst hat, als vor den Bossen, die ja auch auf Hölle eher harmlos waren :-). 

Könntet ihr euch vorstellen, dass man in einer etwaigen Erweiterung gegen Tyraels Chef (Imperius oder so ähnlich?), der uns ja in Akt IV schon sehr gerne töten wollte, gegenübertreten wird? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nach Diablo auch noch Mephisto und Baal uneheliche Kinder mit Adria oder einer anderen Hexe haben, durch die sie ins Leben zurückkommen können.

Haben die Übel der Hölle eigentlich ein Geschlecht? Der Diablo aus dem dritten Teil ist ja deutlich femininer als der aus dem zweiten Teil. Dürfte doch eigentlich nicht sein, da seine menschliche Hülle ja komplett verbrannt wurde.

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus, falls ihr die eine oder andere Frage aufnehmt.

Viele Grüße,
Silaqui


----------



## Passion1000 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallihallo,

ich hab nur eine kleine WoW-Frage:
Wie schaut es denn in Pandaria mit dem Juwelenschleifen aus? Gibt es da neue dailys mit neuen Belohnungsmarken, für die man sich dann neue Rezepte kaufen kann? Ich mach zur Zeit noch immer aus alter Gewohnheit die aktuellen dailys in SW und OG, obwohl ich schon fast alle Rezepte hab. Deshalb wollt ich sicherheitshalber nochmal nachfragen, ob ich mir die jetzt sparen kann, weil´s dann bald eh neue Marken geben wird?

Und wisst ihr vielleicht, ob auch dailys für andere Berufe geplant oder in der Beta aufgetaucht sind?

Liebe Grüße,
Passion


----------



## Onrefnixineohp (11. Juni 2012)

Hi Buffys,

Erst einmal ein großes Lob an euern Cast. Ich höre ihn sehr gerne und er ist immer informativ. Weiter so .

Nun meine Frage zu Guild Wars 2 kurz und knapp.

Wozu sind die "Arenanetpunkte" gut, die man für jeden Erfolg bekommt.

Vielen Dank im vorraus für die Antwort

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Mangosniper (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffedteam,

1. Seit ich in den letzten 2 Wochen zu viel Diablo gespielt habe, tut mein Handgelenk etwas weh. Ich überlege nun eine
Handgelenk Auflage zu kaufen, damit die Sehnenscheide nicht mehr die ganze Zeit auf dem Tisch liegt und ich das Gelenk
etwas grader halte. Eventuell habe ich mir auch überlegt eine anders geformte Maus anzuschaffen. Kann mir da einer
von euch ein paar Tipps geben?

2. Welcher Ansatz für ein D3-Addon würde euch am besten gefallen? Imerpius wurde von Diablo durchbohrt und korrumpiert langsam? Der Schwarze Seelensten fällt am Ende durch die Wolken und fällt irgendjemandem in die Hände der damit Unheil treibt? Adria versucht sich irgendwie an dem Nephalem zu rächen? (Die ist ja durch ein Portal abgehauen). Oder gar: Adria rächt sich indem sie den Schwarzen Seelenstein, der aus dem Himmel gefallen ist in Imperius Wunrde einpflanzt die er von Diablo bekommen hat und er zu so ner Art Über-Übel wird das die Macht der Hölle und des Himmels vereint ?

3. Wieviele Beta-Events sollte es nochmal bei GW2 geben? 3 oder 4? kann die Info beim besten Willen nicht im Internet finden 

Mfg Mangosniper


----------



## schwertfisch07 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes PodCast-Team!

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu STWOR:


1.) Habt ihr wirklich zuverlässige Angaben, wann nun genau die Sachen wie Gruppensuchtool, Serverwechselmöglichkeit usw. kommen sollen? Ist ja nett wenn im Video gezeigt wird was dieses Jahr noch alles kommen soll, aber wenn die Entwickler nicht endlich einmal schnellstens in die Hufe kommen ist dann keiner mehr da, der von diesen Sachen profitieren kann!
Ich verweise nur auf die Betroffenheit Oli´s, der, so wie ich, leider ganz düstere Zeiten auf dieses supertolle Spiel zukommen sieht, wenn da nicht umgehend was passiert. Die Serverbelegung ist teilweise nur noch minimal und was nützt mir ein Gruppensuchtool für meinen Server, wenn bald gar keiner mehr da ist, um noch in Gruppen zu gehen! Schön wenn ich eine Hilfe habe, schlecht wenn keiner mehr da ist der damit noch gefunden werden kann. Denn eine Population von 3-7 auf der republikanischen Flotte am hellichten Tage spricht doch für sich - so mehrfach erlebt auf unserem Server! Da diese ja nicht alle auf demselben Level sind muß diese Gruppensuchfunktion ganz schnell integriert werden...

2.) War es schon immer so (oder erst seit 1.2 oder 1.3), das der Befehl "Spieler inspizieren" (im Untermenü, wenn man einen anderen Spieler anklickt) nicht in der Lage ist, selbst hergestellte Sachen am Gegenüber anzuzeigen sondern nur die vom Spiel zur Verfügung gestellten? Gestern gerade zufällig bemerkt - so bringt der Befehl wenig...

3.) Wie sieht ihr die Zukunft von SWTOR - auch mit Befürchtungen wie Oli oder anders?


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (11. Juni 2012)

Hey Buffed-Team,
diesmal hab ich Fragen zu Diablo 3 bzw. den Büchern.
Ich hab nämlich bei Amazon gesehen, dass ein Roman zum dritten Spiel diesen Monat kommen soll. Ist das dann Zusatzstory oder die Handlung des Spiels? Und wie sieht das mit den anderen Büchern aus, folgen die der Handlung des Spiels oder sind es Hintergrundgeschichten? Und wenn ihr sie gelesen habt, könnt ihr sie empfehlen?


----------



## Ielandrya (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!


Ich hab ein paar Fragen zu Guild Wars 2 & dem 2. Betaevent, falls ihr daran teilgenommen habt:

- Auf welchen Servern spielt ihr?
- Wie fandet ihr das 2 Betawochenende?
- Was hat sich eurer Meinung nach im Gegensatz zum 1. Wochenende geändert, also verbessert oder verschlechtert?
- Habt ihr am Abschlussevent teilgenommen?
- Womit beschäftigt ihr euch am liebsten? ( z.B. strukturiertes PvP / WvWvW / PvE / Crafting / Verliese.... )
- Rennt ihr von einem Event zum nächsten oder nehmt ihr euch Zeit die Umgebung zu erforschen und NPCs anzusprechen? 
 (Ich hab schon viele lustige Geschichte erfahren, z.B. im Menschenanfangsgebiet von der Bienenlady, die allen Bienen Namen gibt oder lustige Inschriften auf Grabsteinen. Zudem hab ich ein Event gestartet, indem ein Jäger eine Trophäe für seine Frau haben wollte, die er sich dann später über den Kamin hängte)
- Wie bewertet ihr den Einfluss der einzelnen Events auf die Welt?
- Kann Arenanet eurer Meinung nach größtenteils halten, was sie zuvor im Manifest angekündigt und versprochen haben?






> Aussagen aus dem Manifest:
> 
> 1. Alles was man aus Guild Wars 1 liebt in einer persistenten Welt gesetzt
> 2. aktives Kampfsystem
> ...





LG, Ielandrya


----------



## Aglareba (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team:

Zu Guild Wars 2:
- Wer von Euch war in der Beta diesmal aktiv mit dabei und wie war Euer Eindruck? (Bereiche PvE, sPvP, WvWvW und das Dungeon)
- Welche Klassen haben es Euch angetan? Die gleichen wie beim letzten BWE oder diesmal vollkommen andere?
- Welches war das Event, an das ihr Euch direkt erinnert (positiv oder negativ)?
- Im welchem Monat erwartet Ihr den Release von Guild Wars 2?

Zu Herr der Ringe online  "Reiter von Rohan" (Addon 4):
- Das neue Addon "Reiter von Rohan" wurde ja nun angekündigt und zum Vorverkauf freigegeben - was haltet ihr von dem Konzept des berittenen Kampfes?
- Seht ihr es problematisch, dass die RoR-Highlevel-Instanzen und Raids erst nachgereicht werden sollen?

Zu RIFT "Sturm Legion" (Addon 1):
- Erwartet ihr, dass die Spielerzahlen durch einen doch relativ große Schritt wieder nach oben gehen?
- Wer von Euch hat überhaupt Interesse an diesem Addon und wird es spielen?

Zu Star Wars The old Republic:
- Meint ihr, dass sich das Spiel auf dem Weg Richtung F2P befindet (wie STO) oder hat es evtl. doch noch Chancen mit dem P2P-System Spieler anzulocken?

Allgemein:
- Ist es sinnvoll, dass man ständig die neuen MMOs mit WoW vergleicht? WoW verliert ja anscheinend gerade im europäischen Raum enorm an (zahlenden) Spielern und befindet sich seit Cataclysm doch eher im Abwärtstrend. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller ein ein ideales MMO (nicht in der Realität existierendes) als Basis der Kritik zu nehmen?

Grüße,

Marlon Kyell (gesprochen Mar-lon Kü-ell - vollkommen deutsch ausgesprochen^^) @ Elonafels (GW2)


----------



## ReneKF (11. Juni 2012)

Fehlt euch in GW2 auch so ein bisschen der rote Faden?
Haben zu zweit das Menschengebiet gespielt, und es fehlt so ein bisschen der Weg zu den nächsten Events.
Das Gebiet 15-25 ist relativ klein und man stolpert nur durch Zufall in Events hinein.
Mir fehlt die Quest die mich in ein neues Gebiet schickt....

Herz-Events scheinen nicht mehr wiederholbar zu sein, wenn man einmal teilgenommen hat. Oder ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Twein (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo buffys!

Hier sind meine 2 Frgaen an den ersten Teil (WOW)

1. Die wandernde Isel (Startgebiet von Pandas) schimmt ja im meer rum.  Ist diese ganze insel instanziert oder schwimmt sie tatsächlich in Azeroth's ozeanen rum?

2.Was dankt ihr, was wür ein Pet wird in der Collector's edition von MoP sein? Den Pandaren-mönch haben sie ja schon benutzt und der Endboss in mini-form wie Todesschingschen geht eigentlich nicht. ( Höllschreichen? also bitte )

MfG
-Twein


----------



## TheCadien (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team  
Ich hab eine Frage zu SWTOR. 

Letzte Woche wurde ja bekannt gegeben das die Servertransfers ab Dienstag(12.06) geben wird. Könntet ihr mal beschreiben wie das ablaufen wird.
Fand den Originalen Post etwas schwer zu verstehen von bio ware.
Danke


----------



## Hellyes (11. Juni 2012)

Hi buffis!

1. Welche Mehrheit bei euch in der Redaktion hat die Oberhand, die EM-Begeisterten oder die Fußballnörgler?

2. Seid ihr auch so begeistert von dem kommenden Storm Legion Addon wie Flo und ich?  

3. Ist Julia wieder im Cast?


----------



## Steinbarth (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich habe diesmal keine Frage, sondern eine kleine Bitte zum Thema GW2...

ArenaNet hat nun ja doch diverse Server mit deutschem und französichem Sprachflag versehen, sodass sich die deutschsprachige Community wohl auf ca. 9 Servern verteilen wird. Unsere Gilde möchte auf dem Server "FLUSSUFER" (Riverside) möglichst viele Gilden vereinen, welche Spaß und Interesse an strukturiertem WvWvW haben. Denn Guild Wars 2 hat eine taktische Tiefe, die endlich mehr zulässt, also unorganisiertes Rumgekloppe.

Auf einem 200-Slot-Server mit Raidplaner möchten wir uns zusammen mit anderen Gilden auf FLUSSUFER gildenübergreifend organisieren, um schnelle und massive Angriffe im WvWvW starten. Daher würden wir uns freuen, wenn sich möglichst viele WvW orientierte Gilden auf FLUSSUFER einfinden, um bei diesem Projekt mitmachen zu können. 

Nähere Infos gibt es auf --> http://flussufer.fleoverum.com/

Vielen Dank für die Erwähnung dieses Projektes in Eurem Podcast und liebe Grüße...


----------



## Phochahontas (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Buffedler, 

im WoW-Teil würde ich gern erfahren:

wo ich auf dem Betaserver die Folianten zum Talent verlernen herbekomme
ob es möglich ist das ihr, als Romanleser, hin und wieder eine kleine Abhandlung über das geben könnt was in den Romanen erwähnt wird, für Rollenspieler gut zu wissen wäre aber im Spiel nicht mal ansatzweise erwähnt wird

im anderen Teil würde ich gern wissen:

welcher Begleiter in Diablo3 euch am liebsten ist. das er zur eigenen Figur passen muss lassen wir da mal außen vor
wer eigentlich Heinrich´s Platz eingenommen hat


----------



## Xushun (11. Juni 2012)

Hi, erst mal großes Lob an euch.
Meine Fragen drehen sich um GW2: (da ich allerdings nicht regelmäßig buffed Cast höre, weiß ich nicht ob diese Fragen schon beantwortet wurden)

1. Es gibt in GW2 keine konkrete Rollen-Verteilung. Jeder kann Heilen und Tanken. wie sieht da aber bei Fernkampf-Klassen (vorallem Mage)aus?
  Bleibt er trotzdem hinten und haltet die Gegner durch irgendwelche Barrieren auf, oder castet er sich eine Schutzrüstung und wechselt damit in den Nahkampf?

2. In GW2 gibt es ja statt Quests die Events. Es gibt auch sicherlich diese Standarts-Events welche sich nach einer bestimmten Zeit wiederholen, bzw. neu starten.
   Gibt es denn auch "Einmal-" Events, d.h. Events welche man mit dem Char. nur einmal erledigen kann? Und verändern diese Events auch die Spielwelt in GW2, gibt es also ein 
   Phasing wie in WOW?


MfG,
Xushun [Ksuschun]


----------



## Krachbumpeng (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

das hier ist mein erster beitrag aber hoffentlich nicht mein letzter^^

Meine Frage richtet sich eher an den 2 teil des castes zum thema "game of Thrones"

Ich habe gerade das erste deutsche buch durch und bin auf den Stratseiten vom 2 Buch.

Jetzt auch die Fragen^^

Welche Bücher werden in der TV Serie behandelt?

Das erste Amerekanische buch ( Also die ersten beiden deutschen) oder die ersten beiden Amerekanischen?

Des weiteren möchte ich Fragen ob Ihr möglicherweise Bücher der Reihe verlost oder zu viele habt^^

Bin ein vielleser ind finde die 15 euro pro buch doch schon etwas teuer da es in meiner stadtbibliothek nur das erste gibt.

So das war es dann mit Fragen und bitten.

Außer noch eines 

Wer wird eurer Meinung nach die EM gewinnen und bis wo hin kommt Deutschland.


Ich diesem Sinne Schönen Arbeitstag noch 

und 

Luke, ich bin dein VADDER


----------



## Srerk (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Buffies,
ich hab ein paar Fragen zum 2. Teil
1. Wie weit seid ihr in der GW2 Beta gekommen? Welches Level habt ihr erreicht? Was hat euch diese Beta am meisten begeistert/beschäftigt?
2. Warum dauert es eigentlich teilweise bis zu 2 Tagen lang unter der Woche wenn man Leser-News schreibt bis diese freigeschaltet werden und kann man euch da irgendwie helfen um das zu beschleunigen? Und schaut ihr euch die Themen der Leser-News an und verfolgt die News von der jeweiligen Quelle dann auch selbst?
3. Warum bekommt EoC eigentlich so wenig Aufmerksamkeit von der Presse? Immerhin ist es das 1. MMO seid fast 10 Jahren dass mit allen Standards bricht und nicht nur eine leicht modifizierte Variante von WoW ist, gleichzeitig aber nicht wie ein paar andere Ausnahmen von Beginn an im Grunde zum Scheitern verurteilt ist, was sich ja alle Spieleredakteure immer wünschen und fordern, jetzt ist so etwas in Entwicklung und es bekommt quasi keine Beachtung?


----------



## Distaly (11. Juni 2012)

Hiho,
mein WoW-Account ist seid einiger Zeit inaktiv und daher habe ich die Story des Addons quasi kompellt verpasst.

Daher würde es mich freuen ob ihr die Story des Addons kurz zusammenfassen könnten?! Kurz erwähnen was mit den wichtigsten Personen passiert ist, in der Richtung Halt.

MFG

Distaly


----------



## Gtiburan (11. Juni 2012)

Heyho buffed-team!

Wisst ihr bereits etwas über die Levelgeschwindigkeit (1-90) in MoP? Die war mir in Cata nämlich viel zu schnell 
und es würde mich freuen, wenn in MoP wieder etwas gemäßigteres Leveln angesagt wäre!

MfG Gtiburan


----------



## Terrnian (11. Juni 2012)

Heyho liebe Buffies!

Zu MoP Beta
Da ich urlaubsbedingt die letzten 5 Wochen auf WoW Abstienz war und auch wenig Zeit hatte Buffed.de auf News zu durchstöbern bin ich Infotechnisch ein wenig veraltet. 
Um nicht durch irgendwelche alten Neuigkeiten, die zeitweilen wieder überarbeitet wurden, durcheinander zu kommen würd ich euch ganz lieb bitten (  ) mal in ein paar Sätzen aufzurollen, wie weit die Beta nun vorangeschritten ist, was für euch bahnbrechende Neuheiten sind und was für euch die Hightlights der bisherigen Beta waren, welche man sich umbedingt nocheinmal anschauen sollte (in Buffedshow/Cast, News etc. ). Habt ihr im Moment eine aktuelle Übersichtsseite zur Beta, bzw kommt in Newsform etc demnächst (oder kam schon?) ein kleines Zwischenstandsupdate und könntet ihr die News evtl nochmal verlinken? 

Zum 2. Teil: Auch hier gilt selbiges wie oben beschrieben. Wenn ihr wählen müsstet, welches Spiel ihr für die nächsten , sagen wir mal, 2 Monate Spielen würdet, und welche(s) ihr für diese Zeit auf Eis legen müsstet. Was wäre euer favorisiertes Spiel? SWTOR, Diablo oder ein völlig anderes das ich durch die Abwesenheit verpasst hab?

In Vorfreude auf mein Buffedcastcomeback! 
LG


----------



## Pyrozero (11. Juni 2012)

Teil 1 WOW:  Glaubt ihr das blizzard mit Mop wieder was wie mit diablo 3 machen wird ?! also nich jahrespass nr 2 sondern was anderes cooles ? Oder habt ihr eine idee ? Meine ist einfach mal wieder 30 tage spiel zeit in Mop..das würde doch schon mal was sein..




Teil 2 Warhammer online: Ich werde mal wieder reinschauen wie sieht es bei euch aus ?  Befast ihr euch noch mit war (foren lesen ect) ?


----------



## Neverending Story (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Buffed,

meine frage ist bzw wenn ihr nachfragen könnt bei ArenaNet, werden für die kommenden Betaevents auch *Vorbesteller* berücksichtig die vor denn Vorverkauftsaktion, besprich vor den 09.04.2012 bei Amazon undco. bestellt haben eine change gegeben an eine beta teilzunehmen? Da ich einer von vlt vielen bin die bei Amazon.de vorbestelt hat da ich lieber eine vollständige Spielebox in der Hand haben will als eine leere box mit ein stück papier. Und was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann wieso es kommt das bei GAME______STAR (1200 keys) oder bei eure partnerseite Wartower (70) betakeys verschenkt/verlost werden.

2 frage geht nicht so in den cast aber vlt weiß jemand hier was für eine fps GW2 hat wenn man es nur auf normal oder auf hoch spielt in 3D? Habe denn Asus g75vw (Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 Prozessor 3610QM (2,3 GHz),NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M mit einer grafikspeicher 3.072,8gb arbeitsspeicher).

mfg NeverendingStory


----------



## hi-jacker86 (12. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen

Wow
Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr schon was wisst ob es neue gildenlvl bzw neue Belohnungen für gildenerfolge geben wird. 

Lieben Gruß aus den USA ihr seit das einzig deutsche und auch das beste was man hier bekommen kann

Euer hi- jacker


----------



## Aircrash (12. Juni 2012)

Meine Fragen gehen wie immer an den WoW Teil

Hi Buffies,


ich habe durch euer Gewinnspiel nun doch noch meinen Beta Zugang bekommen für Pandaria und mich sehr darüber gefreut. Da ich mir die Quests fürs Live Spiel aufheben möchte habe ich den Zugang erstmal dazu benutzt mir den Kontinent anzuschauen. Leider konnte ich nicht zu allen Gebieten gelangen. Da stellt sich mir die Frage wie man z.B. zu den Kung Lai Gipfeln oder in die Schreckensöde kommt. Muss man das freiquesten (was ich tollfinden würde) oder hab ich schlichtweg den Weg dorthin übersehen in der ersten MoP-Euphorie ?

Dann möchten einige Gildenkollegen und Freunde wissen ob es mit Pandaria auch wieder einen neuen Angelwettbewerb gibt, nachdem Herr Peagle ja sein Comeback mit der Anglerfraktion geben wird. Würden sicherlich einige spannend finden.

Habt ihr eigentlich beim Hochleveln auf 90 in der Beta bekannte NPC´s getroffen (also wie Nat Peagle z.B.) - heißt gibt es ein Wiedersehen mit guten alten Bekannten ? Es würde mich doch stark wundern wenn z.B. Herr Nesingwary nicht auftauchen würde oder Herr Bronzebart.

Grüße Jörg alias Aircrash


----------



## boben (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Ich habe eine kleine Frage zu SW:TOR. Ich bin erst gestern dazu gekommen, den Test zum Update 1.2 zu lesen. Ihr gebt dem Spiel dort eine Wertung von 89. Wenn ich euch allerdings so zuhöre hab ich das Gefühl, dass es nicht mehr viel mehr ist als ein "durchschnittliches" MMOG und es sieht ja auch nicht unbedingt sehr rosig aus was die Zukunft angeht. Wie könntet ihr eine allfällige Abwertung rechtfertigen beim nächsten Update?


----------



## Sorigal (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

zum WoW-Teil:

Mich würde interessieren, ob der ICC Frostwyrm Erfolg, der ein META Erfolg ist, auch dadurch erfüllt wird, dass mehrere Charaktere die Teilerfolge machen oder nicht?
Ähnlich wie das bei Meister der Lehren ist :-)

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sorigal


----------



## Uza (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Frage an den ersten Teil:
Was haltet ihr von den vielfältigen Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten in MOP für Nichtraider wie mich (soweit euch diese Inhalte durch die Beta schon bekannt sind)?

Frage an den zweiten Teil:
Ist euch schon bekannt ob ihr zu einem der folgenden Betawochenenden von Guild Wars 2 Keys zum verlosen bekommt?

An alle: Ihr habt es geschafft, dass ich mich total auf jeden Mittwoch freue. Danke für die tolle Arbeit


----------



## Garulf (12. Juni 2012)

Zum *WoW Teil*:

Hallo Leute,
ich spiel nen Schatten Priester und seit einigigen Monaten haptsächlich PVP. Nun wollte ich nen Diszi Priester im PVP probieren, aber find keine Guides. Habs auf Arena-junkies probiert aber keine chance was zu finden.. Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen, ne seite sagen oder so??

Danke jetzt schon


----------



## Ramides (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

meine Fragen für den Buffed-Cast:

*WOW:*
Blizzard hat ja angekündigt, dass es serverübergreifende (und gesplittete) Gebiete geben wird. Das begrüße ich sehr. Im selben Atemzug hat Blizzard aber erklärt, dass dies nicht für Hauptstädte und soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch nicht für Pandaria gilt. Ich spiele auf einem Server dessen Population mittlerweile die Unspielbarkeit erreicht hat, wenn man etwas Random oder Teilrandom aufziehen möchte (1-3 Randoms für einen Raid suchen = man sollte sich schon 3-5 Stunden Zeit nehmen!). Dies finde ich sehr schade.
Neben WOW spiele ich auch STO, wo es nur einen Spielserver gibt und nur gesplittete Gebiete. Diesen Ansatz finde ich ziemlich cool, da nie ein Gebiet leer wirkt und man wirklich mit allen zusammen alles spielen kann.
Ich denke, dass Blizzard im Sinne der Spieler ebenfalls in diese Richtung gehen sollte, wenn gleich dann natürlich Einnahmen aus Realm-Transfers ausbleiben würden. Was ist eure Meinung?

*STO oder allgemein "Spielergenerierter Content"/Fountry:*
Ich bin auch ein großer Fan der Fountry. Im BuffedCast 301 (meine ich) habt ihr die Fountry eines neuen Cryptic Spiels beschrieben. Zur Info: Ich habe keinerlei Unterschied zur aktuellen Umsetzung im Star Trek Online gehört. Man kann Quests freigeben und andere Spieler können diese Quests spielen und anschließend bewerten (Sterne + Text) und wenn man möchte eine Spende absetzen.
Spielt jemand von euch STO? Habt ihr Informationen dazu wann Season 6 startet und welche Neuerungen geboten werden? Habt ihr irgendwo auf Buffed Guides zu den einzelnen Klassen?

*Diablo 3*
Ich habe erst den Normalmodus im Diablo 3 durch (Koop zu 2t) und habe bislang noch nichts aus dem AH kaufen müssen. Ihr sagt immer ihr findet nichts was passend ist für euren Char. Dies kann ich bislang nicht nachvollziehen. Mein Koop-Partner und ich tauschen regelmäßig für den anderen passende Klamotten miteinander. Tut ihr das nicht? Oder muss man im nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad auf weitere Stats wert legen? Wir spielen eine Kombi aus Zauberer (ich) und Dämonenjäger. Bislang lege ich hauptsächlich Wert auf Int und Ausdauer (sowie DPS der Waffe). Vielleicht habt ihr Tipps für uns für den nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad?!
Wisst ihr zufällig wann das Diablo 3 Web-Armory startet?

mfg, Ramides


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2012)

Ramides schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,



2 Stunden zu spät ^^ Die Fragen kannst du nächste Woche nochmal stellen.


----------

